# PNG Bild Bild und Alphakanal in getrennten Dateien



## pixelchef (24. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
manchmal ist s wie verzwickt und man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. In letzter Zeit beschäftige ich mich intensiver mit Fractalprogrammen. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich das gerenderte Bild im Format PNG abspeichern kann. Der Alphakanal wird dabei nicht mit in die Datei gschrieben. Man kann gesondert ein PNG Bild mit dem Alphakanal erzeugen. Nun habe ich 2 Bilder, eines mit der Information des Fraktals und den Alphakanal. Wie bekomme ich das nun schlell zusammen. Ich wieß schon, das man kopieren , einfügen, maskieren löschen usw. machen kann aber das ist doch wohl nicht die schnelle Möglichkeit.  Wer hat da einen Tip****

Gruss pixelchef


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2011)

Kurze Gegenfrage, bevor ich dir eine Antwort auf dein Problem gebe:
Sind die Bilder (die von dir gerenderten Fraktale) immer gleich groß, sodass man in irgendeiner Form automatisieren könnte, ohne scripten zu müssen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## pixelchef (25. November 2011)

Hallo Martin,
die Dimensionen vom Fraktalbild und Alphakanalbild sind gleichgroß und deckungsgleich. Die schwarze Stelle im Alphakanal ist  natürlich entsprechend des gerenderten Bildes an einer anderen Stelle. 
Ich dachte es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit den Alphakanal zu importieren. Ach so, die Farben der Alphakanalks sind indiziert, was immer das bedeutet. Ich habe ein beispiel angebammelt.
Schon jetzt danke für die Hilfe 
pixelchef


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2011)

Hi pixelchef,

dass die beiden zusammenpassen hatte ich bereits angenommen. Mir gings bei der Frage darum, ob die verschiedenen, hunderte Fraktale die du kreierst immer die selben Dimensionen haben werden. 

Der Grund für diese Frage ist:
Du könntest dir eine Art Grund-Datei mit den korrekten Dimensionen erzeugen, in der die Hintergrundebene unsichtbar geschaltet ist. Dann das Fraktal und seinen Alphakanal nicht "öffnen", sondern direkt in das Dokument auf eigene Ebenen "platzieren" und über die tolle Funktion der "Schnittmaske" freistellen.
Das jedenfalls sollte eigentlich recht einfach als Aktion lösbar sein.

Komfortabler wäre natürlich ein Script, mit dessen Hilfe du beispielsweise ein Fraktal "fractal01.png" öffnest und das Script anschließend automatisch die passende Datei "fractal01_alpha.png" anhand des Namenszusatzes hinzulädt und zusammenbastelt.
Das allerdings wäre anfangs etwas mehr Arbeit, weil man das eben scripten muss. Abfragen und Bedingungen sind ja in Aktionen nicht möglich.

Vielleicht bringt dich das aber schonmal auf eine Idee, wie du den Prozess zügiger gestalten kannst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## pixelchef (25. November 2011)

Das ist einguter Denkanstoss. Mit Plazieren habe ich mich noch garnicht beschäftigt. Wenn ich einzelne Bilder bearbeite ist das bestimmt die Lösung, weil da doch unterschiedliche Dimensionen vorhanden sind. 
Massenhaft umwandeln wäre nur Norwendig, wenn dei einzelnen Bilder für einen Film genutzt werden sollen, da werde ich wohl beim fertigen Film über den blauen Hintergrund entfernen und dann in einen anderen Film einblenden .
Danke pixelchef


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. November 2011)

Hi nochmal,

bei Filmen sollte das eigentlich noch viel einfacher gehen, da du ja in jedem brauchbaren Videbearbeitungsprogramm einfach Bildsequenzen laden kannst. Also eine Datei fraktal0001.png auswählen und er lädt alle Bilder von 0001 bis 9999 automatisch als eine Bildsequenz, die du im Prinzip wie ein Videofile verwenden kannst. Zwei solche Bildsequenzen, einmal mit den normalen Bildern und einmal mit dem Alphakanal und schon kannst du einen blitzsauberen Alpha-Key machen.
Den Chroma Key brauchst du dafür gar nicht. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## pixelchef (26. November 2011)

Das wird wohl doch zu aufwendig, weil ich nicht automatisch für jedes Bild den Alphakanal erstellen kann. Ich rendere ja 50  oder 100 Bilder zwischen den einzelnen Schlüsselbildern. Das jeweils dazugehörige Bild mit dem Alphakanal wird nicht automatisch erstellt. Ich müsste für jedes Bild zur Berechnungsformrl gehen und per Hand den Kanal abspeicher. Also bleibt nur der Chroma Key übrig.
Ich berechne die Fraktale mit Mandelbulb 3d.
Hier mal ein Beispiel:   http://www.closr.it/show/FepsIL5wITN

Gruss pixelchef


----------



## chmee (26. November 2011)

@pixelchef Würde es nicht gehen, dass Du in einem Durchgang die Farbdaten, das Bild an sich, renderst und in einem zweiten Durchgang (mit geänderter Formel) nur den Alphakanal?. Das würde alles (A)schöner aussehen lassen und (B) auch im Schnittprogramm der Wahl sauberer funktionieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## pixelchef (27. November 2011)

So ich war jetzt im Programm Mandelbulb auf Forschungsreise und habe da doch die wichtige Einstellung gefunden. Ich  kann zusätzlich zu dem Rendern des Bildes auch den Alphakanal rendern.
ich habe auch schon 2 Filme erstelt mit Fraktalen und mit den Alphakanälen. Ich arbeite mit pinnacle ultimate 14. Einen Film lege ich auf die Filmspur und den Alphakanalfilm auf die Effektespur und nun ?
Ich werde mal nachsehen wie ich das jetzt einstellen muss. Falls hier jemand einen Tip hat wäre ich Dankber. Mir ist natürlich klar , dass die Frage zu den Videobearbeitungsprogrammen gehört.
Gruss pixelchef


----------



## chmee (27. November 2011)

Naja, was möchtest Du nun mit dem Alphakanal anstellen? Wenn Du etwas dahinter haben möchtest, muß jenes Video in der Timeline über dem Hintergrund liegen, also in Spur 2 oder wie es dort heissen mag.

mfg chmee


----------



## pixelchef (27. November 2011)

Ich glaube ich gebe mein Projekt auf. Ich will einfach in einen Landschaftsfilm ein Fraktal einfügen, das sich dreht. Dabei soll alles, das was im Alphakanal schwarz bzw grau ist, durchsichtig sein. Ich könnte das bestimmt mit dem Chroma key im Schnittprogramm machen, aber ich denke mit einem Alphakanal wird es genauer. Das Hauptproblem ist doch, das das Renderprogramm den Alphakanal nicht ins PNG reinschreibt, sondern ein extra ein Bild macht. Bei anderen Programmen (Mandelbulber) ist alles in einem Bild und das klappt wunderbar.

Gruss pixelchef


----------



## chmee (27. November 2011)

Gibt es in Pinnacle einen Overlay? Benutz, wenn es keinen Alphachannel-Support gibt, jenige Dateien als Luma-Key.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. November 2011)

es gibt doch sicher auf freie Tools, mit denen du ...

1. Bildsequenzen in unkomprimierte AVIs konvertieren kannst
2. Fill-Video und Key-Video zu einem Videofile inkl. Alpha zusammenfassen kannst (straight Alpha oder premultiplied Alpha, je nachdem was Pinnacle da gerne haben möchte).

Leider kenne ich mit den ganzen freien Tools nicht aus, kann dir da also keines empfehlen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

